# Wood Pen Pro Group Buy



## Russianwolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Closed for Orders
11/26 - Order sent to WPP.
Sorry was out of town a few days.
11/28 - Payment sent to Hawaii.
12/9 - First box arrived, 2 of 3, more expected.
12/10 - Second box arrived, 3 of 3, waiting on box 1 of 3.
12/20 - Third box arrive. Everything is sorted and Packed. Labels tomorrow and to the USPS Monday.

WoodPenPro Group Buy

Here we go again. I contacted Jimmy and found out that he has a case of the Platinum Two-Tone Cigars that we love. So I figured I'd do another quick group buy and see if we can't help him clear some stock. 

I'm only listing the Two-Tone Cigars and Pacificas as they are the most popular items. Sorry, but I just found out that the Gold Ti/Black Chrome Cigars are out of stock. 

· Orders will close at midnight forum time on November 22. Since Jimmy of Wood Pen Pro offers the quantity discounts on a style basis, I have listed the prices based on all the discount levels, please do not send payment until I email/invoice you. I don't expect any difficulty in hitting the $300 discount level on amount. Assume the higher price point on the quantity discount until I send the email/invoice, that way it will be a pleasant surprise.
· Please copy and paste the items you want to order. This will make it much easier, in the long run, for me to read and get your order correct.
· You must have your real name in your IAP profile.
· You must have your profile set to accept emails through the forum
· Payment must be received by midnight forum time on November 25 or your order will be cancelled.
· Prices have been rounded slightly. Any excess funds will be donated to maintain the forum.
BACKORDERS:
· Backorders will not be allowed. Payments will be refunded.
PAYPAL: 
· Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping and insurance) to cover PayPal charges. I will email you with your verified total and my PayPal username.
SHIPPING: 
· Will be defaulted to $11.50 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. The extra funds per order will go to the shipping/insurance from Jimmy to me. Any remaining funds will go to maintain the forum. 
· For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping or give you the option to have it donated to IAP.
Domestic Insurance:
· I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

Fee . . . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage
$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600
$7.45 plus $0.95 per $100 or fraction thereof over $600 to $5,000.


· International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You PayPal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you PayPal me a second time to cover the shipping and PayPal charges.
· I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items are mailed. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

Kits 1-24, 25-49, 50-99, 100+

Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar (300 available)
Gold Ti/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar (0 available, Out of Stock)
Note: these require a very minor alteration of the centerband due to the thickness of the plating. It's easy to do and is all internal, so nothing shows. Let me know if you need help as I've done many of them.
5.75, 5.55, 5.10, 4.90

Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Tapa Pacifica (plenty available)
6.20, 5.95, 5.75, 5.60

Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Poker (plenty available of each)
Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Turtle 
Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Warrior 
Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 
7.05, 6.80, 6.60, 6.40

Other items from the site www.woodpenpro.com (tubes, bushings, etc.) can be included but will be at regular prices

Particiapnts and Status

Donho--------------Paid
Monty--------------Paid
Kruger--------------Paid
Oldsmokey----------Paid
Ken69912001-------Paid
Rej19---------------Paid
MoreCowBell--------Paid
Towmater----------Paid
PenturnerJohn------Paid
JBPaul--------------Paid
Joe Dowdy---------Canceled
Russianwolf---------Paid
Brez----------------Paid
jamiller99-----------Paid
Bruce119-----------Paid
Flyingmelon---------Paid
DennisG------------Paid
Nava1uni-----------Paid
Glassscratcher-----Paid
Tbroy--------------Paid


For those that have never seen the Cigar kits.


----------



## DonHo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd like

  5 - Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigars
 10 - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 

  Let me know when the final price is set and I'll send payment asap!

  DonHo


----------



## Monty (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike,
Put me down for the following:
10- Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar (300 available)
5.75, 5.55, 5.10, 4.90

10- Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 
7.05, 6.80, 6.60, 6.40

I'll PM you my email.


----------



## Monty (Nov 10, 2008)

Not that it will affect my order, but do you anticipate being able to ship these kits out in time for me to make a few Christmas presents with them?


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 10, 2008)

It may be close. I'll be sending the check to Jimmy via Fedex (it doesn't cost me anything), so he should be able to ship before end of month I hope.


----------



## kruger (Nov 11, 2008)

hi,

count me for
5 Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Warrior 5x 6.60
5 Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 5x 6.40
with her Tapa Pacifica Bushing 3.95


and
two set of Leatherette Pen Pouch (Set of 10) at 5.99
20 Transmision 7MM 20x 0.55
1 Color Coded Micro Mesh 1x 12.99

paypal for me
thanks


----------



## oldsmokey (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Mike, put me in for 
12-Platinum/Black chrome two-tone cigar and
12-Chrome/Black ti two tone pacifica christian fish.
I am leaving Boise in about 1 hour, driving to Utah for a family funeral.  I will be back tomorrow night.  I will send you the pay pal when I return.
Thanks
Ellis


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike, put me in for
10-Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar
Thanks
Ken


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike,

Are we not able to get the gold/titanium Tapa Pacificas on this buy or did you just miss them?


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Mike,
> 
> Are we not able to get the gold/titanium Tapa Pacificas on this buy or did you just miss them?



Hey Curtis,
They are available. I only listed the more durable plated items.

But the two-tone gold Tapa Pacificas would be at the same discounted price as the Chrome/Black Ti Tapas. My understanding is that the Gold Tapas are 10k, thus why I avoid them.

By the way, did you get that spaulted maple?


----------



## rej19 (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like the following:

5 - Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigars
5 - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish
1 - Set of Pacifica Bushings 

Thanks for the effort. Just PM and I will paypal


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Hey Curtis,
> They are available. I only listed the more durable plated items.
> 
> But the two-tone gold Tapa Pacificas would be at the same discounted price as the Chrome/Black Ti Tapas. My understanding is that the Gold Tapas are 10k, thus why I avoid them.
> ...


 
Yes, I did get the maple.  Sorry for not letting you know.  I have already made a doozen or so blanks to send you.  Still need to make a few more.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Just an FYI to everyone.

We are currently at:

62 for the Platinum Cigars ($5.10 current discounted price)
0 For the Tapa Pacifica ($6.20 current discounted price)
57 for the  "High End" Pacifica ($6.60 current discounted price)


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Yes, I did get the maple.  Sorry for not letting you know.  I have already made a doozen or so blanks to send you.  Still need to make a few more.



You better keep some of them. Or you can sell some too, I don't mind. At least I finally found a use for that board. :biggrin:


----------



## MoreCowBell (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Mike,  I'll sign up for the following.
I'll wait for the PM on the final price.

5 x Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar

2 x Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Poker
4 x Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Warrior 
8 x Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 

1 - Set of Pacifica Bushings 
1 - Leatherette Pen Pouch (Set of 10) at 5.99


----------



## TowMater (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd like

10-Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar 
5-Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Poker 
5-Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Turtle 
5-Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Warrior 
5-Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Nov 15, 2008)

Mike,

I'll order:

10x...Platinum/Black Chrome 2-Tone Cigar pens

15x...Chrome/Black Titanium Pacifica Christian Fish pens

Thanks,


----------



## jbpaul (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like the following:

(10) - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 7.05, 6.80, 6.60, 7.40

Thanks,


----------



## Joe Dowdy (Nov 16, 2008)

Mike if you want to throw in that Irish Bog we spoke about and we can ship it together to save on the shipping. Just add the cost to the total and let me know 
 
 
5-      Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar     
         5.75, 5.55, 5.10, 4.90
 
4-      Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Warrior           
         7.05, 6.80, 6.60, 6.40
 
Tapa Pacifica Bushing 3.95
1 Color Coded Micro Mesh 1x 12.99


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay guys, look for emails starting to flow in the next day or so. We've reached:

102 Cigars 
0 Tapa Pacifica
115 Premium Pacifica

So the prices for the Cigars will be $4.90 and the Premium Pacificas $6.40

We have 12 participants and $1300 in product right now.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Joe and Kruger,

Just a heads up on the MM sets. You realize that for less than $5 more, you get 3 times as much material in the 3x4 inch sets, right? I may go that route myself.


----------



## Joe Dowdy (Nov 17, 2008)

I tell you I was thinking about that. May I switch my order to reflect that


----------



## brez (Nov 17, 2008)

Mike,

I would like;

20  Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar       5.75, 5.55, 5.10, 4.90

10  Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Tapa Pacifica    6.20, 5.95, 5.75, 5.60 

10   Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 
                                                                7.05, 6.80, 6.60, 6.40

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Joe Dowdy said:


> I tell you I was thinking about that. May I switch my order to reflect that



of course. Got it noted.


----------



## jamiller99 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Wood Pen Pro Kits*

Mike,

I would like:

15 Pt/Black Chrome Cigars at $4.90      ($73.50)
6 Chrome/Black Ti  Pacifica Warrior       ($38.40)
6 Chrome/Black Ti  Pacific Turtle          ($38.40)

1 set of Pacifica Bushings               ($3.95)

1  Set of 10 Pen Tube Cases            ($5.78)

Total w/Paypal, shipping, insurance    $179.66   (I think!)

John


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

If you would like me to send a paypal invoice to your email, please PM your email address to me. 

If I don't hear from you by Wednesday I will send info via PM.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike

I would like

10 - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish
10 - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Turtle

Thanks
Bruce
.
.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

*Update*

We are at:

15 Participants
137 Cigars
157 Premium Pacificas
10 Pacifica Tapa
4 Pacifica Bushings
3 leatherette Cases
2.75 MM packs (the .75 is the 2x2)
20 7mm tranny
1 Tube Cases

Total Product $1836.83

Only Brez is awaiting an invoice. Just in case we get more orders for Tapas.


----------



## flyingmelon (Nov 21, 2008)

*I'm in*

I'll take 10 of the Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish.
Tell me what I owe and I'll PP it to you by the close of sale.


----------



## dennisg (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike, I'd like 
5 Platinum/Black Chrome Two-tone Cigar
5 Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 
1 set of bushings for the Pacifica

Please PM invoice, I'll use paypal, thanks,


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike,
I would like three each of the following Pacifica: Turtle, Warrior, Poker, Fish plus I set of bushings.  Please let me know amount.
Thanks for doing this buy.


----------



## TowMater (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike,

If you sent me an invoice I haven't seen it, could you try again please?

I've been out of town with a sick relative, but I'm back on track now and can PP as soon as I get an invoice.

Todd


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

TowMater said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you sent me an invoice I haven't seen it, could you try again please?
> 
> ...


Hey Todd,
  You didn't receive a PM from me. I didn't have an email address so I couldn't do a PP invoice. I'll PM the total again.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike,

Is there still time to add me to your list?

10 - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 
1 set of bushings for the Pacifica
2 packs - Leatherette Pen Pouch (Set of 10) - for a total of 20 sets
1 pack of pacifica tubes (5 sets)
1 Color Coded Micro Mesh Large 3x4 Polishing Pads

Please PM me the total and I will PP immediatly on receipt.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 23, 2008)

Mike 

If it isn't to late I would like

8 Pacifica Christian Fish
5 Two tone Cigars

Send paypal info
Thanks


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

All up to date again, everyone has been invoiced through email or PM.

We presently have 

19 participants
142 Cigars
198 Premium Pacifica
10 Tapa Pacifica

and a bunch of other stuff.

$2152 is the product total.

We may have one more participant (he let me know earlier in the week) and I'm waiting on paypals from 4 people noted on the first post of the thread.


----------



## flyingmelon (Dec 1, 2008)

*I'm an idiot*

OK I don't know if it that I am getting older or that I was having a mental day but I completely forgot about bushings to go with my order. Does anyone have an extra set that I could buy? Or can someone give me the O.D. so I can try to do it without bushings? Thanks for helping me out, otherwise it will be a long Christmas eve for me with my family looking at a chunk of wood and pen perts with me saying "Just use your imagination, they'll be together soon." 
Thanks in advance
Russ


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Russ, The bushings for the Cigars are the same as PSI/Berea Cigars and the Pacificas are the same as the Sierra. If you already have those, then you are set. If not, let me know now and I'll try to have Jimmy throw some in.

Mike


----------



## flyingmelon (Dec 2, 2008)

Didn't realize they were the same as the Sierra. Ok I'm covered
Thanks


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

One box is here


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm drowning in Fish, Tapas and Pokers

Wifey reported that Box 3 arrived today, one to go (don't ask me while they got separated). Betting the non-kit stuff is in this box.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Dec 11, 2008)

8kits of - 2 tone fish kit.  pm me info.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

*We are going to have a slight delay.*

In his rush to get the order out, Jimmy packed the wrong cigar kits. The correct ones are on their way now. 

If anyone wants some of the Gold ti/Black Enamel Cigars as well, send me a PM and I bet Jimmy will cut us a deal. No promises though.


----------



## jamiller99 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike,

Definitely interested in the Gold Ti cigars -- PM sent.  Thought the Gold Ti cigars were Gold Ti and Black Chrome.  I don't see Gold Ti w/black enamel on the web site.

John




Russianwolf said:


> In his rush to get the order out, Jimmy packed the wrong cigar kits. The correct ones are on their way now.
> 
> If anyone wants some of the Gold ti/Black Enamel Cigars as well, send me a PM and I bet Jimmy will cut us a deal. No promises though.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

jamiller99 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Definitely interested in the Gold Ti cigars -- PM sent.  Thought the Gold Ti cigars were Gold Ti and Black Chrome.  I don't see Gold Ti w/black enamel on the web site.
> 
> John


I'm confirming the ??k or Ti part.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Got word back, the Cigars are 24k gold and they will be at base - 15% depending on quantity.

So 3.35 up to to 25, 3.20 to 50, 3.10 to 100, and 3.00 after 100.

I doubt anyone will be interested, but let me know by Monday if you are.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 14, 2008)

I would take 5 of the gold Cigar kits.  Let me know amount.
Thanks


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Mike,
If you still have any available, I would like;

10 - Chrome/Black Ti Two-tone Pacifica Christian Fish 
1 set of bushings for the Pacifica

Thanks and Best Wishes,


----------



## tbroye (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike

I will take 5 of those gold/black enamel Cigars to go with the rest of my order.  Send total I still have your pay pal info.

Tom


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 20, 2008)

*Shipment update requested*

Hey, Mike,

Do you have any update on the third box of your shipment?  Any idea where it might be?  Is there any tracking info you can check on?  Still patiently waiting for the order to arrive - as you are too, I'm sure.

Thanks,


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

PenTurnerJohn said:


> Hey, Mike,
> 
> Do you have any update on the third box of your shipment?  Any idea where it might be?  Is there any tracking info you can check on?  Still patiently waiting for the order to arrive - as you are too, I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks,



As a matter of fact, It arrived today (I was just coming to post) and I spent the last couple hours sorting and packing boxes. Everything is packed and I'll be printing labels in the morning and all will go out on Monday. So you may very well get these by christmas or a week later depending on how swamped the USPS is .


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, for the update....and for all the extra work you've put into this group purchase.  I [and we all] really appreciate what you've done.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mike, Got my shipment today! Thanks for doing this at such a busy time of the year. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 24, 2008)

Mike,

My box arrived today.  Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## TowMater (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like the postal system skipped over Kansas City on it's way to Florida!!!

Well I'll look for mine this weekend I reckon!

Thanks for runnin this show Mike!


----------



## flyingmelon (Dec 25, 2008)

Received mine yesterday. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike

Package arrived this afternoon.  Not to bad considering the weather between you on East Coast and me on the West Coast.

Thanks for all you hard work.  Out the shop I go.


----------



## brez (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike,

I received my kits today. Thanks for putting this together.

Mike


----------



## TowMater (Dec 26, 2008)

Kits arrived today, thanks again for the efforts Mike!!


----------



## DonHo (Dec 26, 2008)

Got my kits today, everything looks great.
Thanks for your time and trouble doing the buy.
  DonHo


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 27, 2008)

Mike,

The postman finally arrived this afternoon with your package.  Thanks for your help with this order. 

John


----------



## Monty (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine was here yesterday when I got home.


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 29, 2008)

Got mine also THANKS


----------



## jamiller99 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

My packages arrived as well.

John


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 5, 2009)

Question for those of you who participated - What is the quality of the kits you received. WPP is very cheap compared to other retailers, and before I order from them , I'd like some reviews. I'm a new penturner, so I don't know my ___ from my ____.

Gregory of FillInTheBlankPlease  Forest


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 5, 2009)

I have made Tapa Pacifica and Cigars from him Greg.  Both have been top notch so far.  I recently received an order of Premium slimlines from him, but have yet to make any due to my surgery situation.  The cigars I can definitely speak for firsthand though, they look quite perfect, especially the Black Ti at half the price of most


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg, the Cigars have a single twist tranny as opposed to the double twist available from Berea and others. Not a disqualifier, but just something you should expect. 

The Two-Tone (Gold Ti/Black Chrome and Platinum/Black Chrome) Cigars have an issue with the plating thickness on the centerband. I just posted a modification that takes care of this in the "penturning" forum. It's a simple fix and the look of the kit is much more refined than the black enamel kits. And the price can't be touched.

The Pacifica are the same a the Sierra, but with different trim bands. I definitely recommend the two-tone Chrome/Black Ti versions as this is a very durable kit and looks as good as the much more expensive Platinum/Black Ti available from Berea.

I'm not too familiar with his other kits.


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike, thats not true.  I have made both Chrome and Black Ti Cigars from him and they have all been double twists.  Maybe just the 2-tone ones are single twist trannies???


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just placed an order with them. Great prices! I appreciate your reviews!

Gregory of Gettin'TonsOfKits  Forest


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

hmmm..... I got some of the chrome seconds and they have the single twist mechanics too. who knows. 

I guess you can expect to be surprised either way. They both work and that's what really counts.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 6, 2009)

How do I know if I get seconds??? Are ALL of WPP's kits seconds???


----------



## arioux (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Greg,

WPP sells only new and quality stock.  At one point he made a liquidation on default kits (tranny change and some plating issue) and they where annouce as such.  Be reassure,  all of his kits are good quality.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 6, 2009)

arioux,
thanks,
I got nervous there for a minute. I just placed a good sized order with them.

Gregory of NoLongerPanicking  Forest


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you get your MM from him as well?  I remember directing you his way in another thread


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, it doesn't look like he has any of the seconds anymore. All the regular stuff is great. Even the seconds weren't bad, just slight mods needed to get them working right. I never had any with plating issues.

The seconds, when he has them, are clearly marked on the site. And they are dirt cheap too. I think the Chrome Cigars I got were $1.85 each.


----------

